# BW This Coming Monday, 7 Jan



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

People - I plan to be on BW, approx. 1 mile on either side of the I-10 bridge this Monday. What I need is for ALL of you to go out this weekend, fish this area, locate the fish, and provide me a good, DETAILED report, e.g., water temp, bait, targeted fish (preferably - Specs, Strippers, Reds), time of day, etc. Then, on Monday, maybe, just maybe, armed with your data, I'll catch some "keeper/slot size" fish!!! Thanking you in advance for your understanding, cooperation, and assistance...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Only if you promise to throw them all back! Ha


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

We caught a few trout near there last weekend on Gulps. There were some other guys who were just trolling around with their big motor and just tearing the trout up. I hope the stripers are pushing bait up for you and you can catch them on jerkbaits. 

Good luck!!! Amarillo


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok... I'll release any that are not within the slot and all that I catch that are over the limit for the particular species... DEAL??? 

Having said that, I need to catch something first!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You will catch fish, no doubt that you will catch some small specks.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Desert Eagle, I might be out there monday if I can get my boat fixed. had my areator pump burn up on me and shorted out the rest of the wiring. So i'll be working on that this weekend. hopefully i'll be able to get it fixed tomorrow ! if not....good luck, and save a few for the rest of us. oh and watch out for the begging pelican that likes to hitch a ride with ya till you feed it !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Those dang pelicans, I had one Tuesday land next to me and I heard the splash and thought it was a game fish crushing bait.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Basnbud - I'll be looking for you Monday. An old timer is coming over from Destin to go out with me. He has never caught a Redfish so I'll be looking for some of them. He had never caught a Bluefish until I put him on some in the Choctawhatchee Bay a few weeks ago - so maybe luck will be with us again. I still have my blades so I'm certain we'll catch some trout. Low tide is at 0648 hrs so that will be at least one strike against us.

Later...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Also - I have photos of the "begging pelicans" sitting on my outboard. They WILL attack a top water bait. I fed one a Ribbon Fish last Winter and it took him about 20-mins to get it all down!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have heard about lights on the hwy 90 bridge on Blackwater, I haven't been up that far in the river at night to see any but I have driven to the boardwalk and haven't seen them on. Does anyone know if the bridge does have lights on them or if they burn during a set time?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey Desert Eagle, what were you doing with a ribbon fish, what were you targeting with it? I have only heard people king fishing with them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are fishing the wrong river, the south end of Perdido is slap full of specs right now. Just putting a little birdy in your ears.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've caught only a few Ribbon Fish in BW. Each we're caught on 1/2 or 3/4 oz brightly colored lipless crank baits.

I've fished the highway 90 bridge many times and never noticed any lights. That bridge is over a bayou which is the back side of Russell Harbor Landing. I'm also not aware of any lights on the board walk except for the Christmas lights that have been lit up recently.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I didn't know Blackwater had ribbon fish. Idk what these people are talking about. I have had more than one tell me there are lights on it.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

theres two street lights on top of the hwy 90 bridge that crosses over blackwater in downtown milton. they come on at dark. there are a few on the train trussle also, but they aren't as bright. I've had my best luck being under the bridge in the shadows and fishing out into the light. just know, the lights aren't that bright and are pretty far from the surface of the water, but they do attract fish. as far as dock lights, its hit or miss with who has them on that night. hope this helps.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

There may be street lights on top of the bridge but I'm nifty aware if any lights you could actually fish by. I used to attempt to Crappie fish under that bridge because I was told there was some Crappie there and I've bass fished that entire bayou - but unless there have been some lights placed on the bridge since my last trip there, then "lo & behold."

I've only lived in the area since 2005, so I don't know how things USED to be but I've been told that Ribbon Fish were very plentiful at one time. I've also been told that they make good Trout bait when cut up in small pieces...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

OOPS!!!! Basnbud just just made something CLICK!!! When I hear Highway 90 bridge - I always think of the one by what used to be Reggie's Restaurant. I do believe that basnbud is correct about the street lights on the bridge. There are also some red marker lights on the train trestle.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I knew about the street lights but the way people had told me they talked like they were closer to the water. I once fished a few days in Masquito Lagoon and there was dock lights left and right, I wish docks were more like there in our area.


----------

